# Broken hand



## Fluffy (Dec 4, 2010)

I Broke my hand at my wrestling tournament today and I'm so mad b/c that means no cubing for a while. I guess I could practice my one handed lol. But I'm serously hating my life right now.


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

Time to get really good at one-handed.


----------



## kurtaz (Dec 4, 2010)

that sucks. practice oh~


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 4, 2010)

OH, whats really fun is OH big cubes... I guess your going to be using your broken hand for Oh? Make sure it stays in prime condition?


----------



## Olji (Dec 4, 2010)

OH, feet, or even elbows (great fun, altough stiff neck after a while since hand are held behind it) ^^


----------



## BigSams (Dec 4, 2010)

What is up with these hairy monster avatars lately...
As for the OP, don't tire out your good hand by OH-ing too much - you'll need it for school, eating etc. Might not seems like it, but doubling workload for an arm could result in injury.


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2010)

BigSams said:


> *What is up with these hairy monster avatars lately...*
> As for the OP, don't tire out your good hand by OH-ing too much - you'll need it for school, eating etc. Might not seems like it, but doubling workload for an arm could result in injury.


 
Just don't care alot. 

And wtf, tire out? Spshh, use that thing as much as you can. It'll only get stronger


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 4, 2010)

I wonder if some people actually thought that the hand that's broken is the hand he'll actually use for OH.


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I Broke my hand at my wrestling tournament today and I'm so mad b/c that means no cubing for a while. I guess I could practice my one handed lol. But I'm serously hating my life right now.


 
I just have to ask, you clearly went to the effort of trying to use proper grammar and spelling (a couple of errors but we can overlook that), but then for some reason you tainted your pretty post by writing "b/c" instead of because. Any reason for this?


----------



## XXGeneration (Dec 4, 2010)

The moment I saw the title, I thought "ONE HAND GOGOGO"

But seriously, either you could take a break from cubing, or you can be pimp and practice.


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I wonder if some people actually thought that the hand that's broken is the hand he'll actually use for OH.


 
If that's the one he broke, he can learn to do it on the other, then become hand neutral :O


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> I just have to ask, you clearly went to the effort of trying to use proper grammar and spelling (a couple of errors but we can overlook that), but then for some reason you tainted your pretty post by writing "b/c" instead of because. *Any reason for this?*


 
He's only got one hand.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 4, 2010)

And one of them is all mangled.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 4, 2010)

Just do alot of OH.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 4, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I wonder if some people actually thought that the hand that's broken is the hand he'll actually use for OH.


 
The hand that is broken is not my OH hand.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 4, 2010)

I honestly don't see why you just don't practice OH.
OH can be a lot of fun!


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 4, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I honestly don't see why you just don't practice OH.
> OH *IS* a lot of fun!


 
i agree. also i wish i as in yourr situation cuse it would give me otivation to get back practicing OH and believe me after 4 weeks your times will drop dramatically


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 4, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I honestly don't see why you just don't practice OH.
> OH can be a lot of fun!


 
I have never really tried OH before and when I actually tried it was very frustrating and took me a looooooonngg time.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hence the practice.


----------



## Olji (Dec 4, 2010)

i had about 3 mins when i started OH, so i didnt practice it much, but one day i got a weird jump in times when doing some solves, it was like: 3min, 3min, 2 and a half min, 3min, 2 and a half min, 1 and a half min, and that kept steady for a while until i got sub-min, so just practice, the fingers will get used to it, and bacome stronger, just use a turning style that suits you, and you should be fine
EDIT: i used the same alg as for 2H when doing that, later I learned a 2-gen H-perm since the slice moves is hard to do one handed...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 4, 2010)

Feet solve


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 4, 2010)

Did you break your ghosthand?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> I just have to ask, you clearly went to the effort of trying to use proper grammar and spelling (a couple of errors but we can overlook that), but then for some reason you tainted your pretty post by writing "b/c" instead of because. Any reason for this?


 
Does it really matter?

On topic, you can...


Get super good at OH
Presumably you can still type so keep up to date with your friends via some online chat thing.
Practice one handed juggling.
Learn morse code.
I don't know - are you a guy or a girl? Well as this forum isn't x-rated I will leave this one to the imagination.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 5, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Did you break your ghosthand?


 
Can't believe I snorted at this.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 5, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Can't believe I snorted at this.


Lulz.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 5, 2010)

Do OH. It's good for you.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 5, 2010)

OH FTW.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 5, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Get super good at OH
> Presumably you can still type so keep up to date with your friends via some online chat thing.
> Practice one handed juggling.
> Learn morse code.
> I don't know - are you a guy or a girl? Well as this forum isn't x-rated I will leave this one to the imagination.


 
I'm a guy and what about keeping up with friend through inline chat?
All my friends are at school why can't I talk to them there?


----------



## Kynit (Dec 5, 2010)

Learn to play guitar with one hand.


----------



## Tommy Winarta (Dec 5, 2010)

practicing OH might be a great idea. Get well soon dude!


----------



## shelley (Dec 5, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> alot of OH.


----------



## Toad (Dec 5, 2010)

Shelley, why are you so awesome? That's at least 5 times you've made me snort now...


----------



## HaraldS (Dec 5, 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I have never really tried OH before and when I actually tried it was very frustrating and took me a looooooonngg time.


 
No OH cubers were just good at Oh in the beginning. Just practise.


----------

